# Lagavulin Scotch 16 Year



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I bought a bottle today off a recommendation from a stranger at BevMO. He told me I won't find a better scotch for less than $120.

He was right.

This is by far the best scotch I've had. It's rich and smoky with a hint of sweetness and floral tastes and smell.

I will keep this for occasions, not everyday. I don't want to be spoiled. Here is a link:

http://www.bevmo.com/productinfo.as...56527+63&Nr=Store:99&Nr=Store:99&area=spirits

Mmmm. :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

The Lagavulin is a nice scotch and the 16 is very nice indeed. I strongly disagrees with the idea that you won't find a better scotch for under $120, but with scotch, like cigars, individual tastes vary.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I have heard in that price range that is one of the better Islays.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

vstrommark said:


> The Lagavulin is a nice scotch and the 16 is very nice indeed. I strongly disagrees with the idea that you won't find a better scotch for under $120, but with scotch, like cigars, individual tastes vary.


Couldn't agree more. I love Lagavulin but there are single malts I like more for less $$$


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Couldn't agree more. I love Lagavulin but there are single malts I like more for less $$$


Such as?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Couldn't agree more. I love Lagavulin but there are single malts I like more for less $$$


I've got this 32-y.o. Glenlivet that I originally paid $115 for in the late 90s. Divine!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Darrell said:


> Such as?


Glenlivet 18 yr old, Macallan 15 yr Fine Oak and Laphroaig 15 yr all run around $60 just to name a few.
But as mark said, it's all about taste.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Such as?


get thee to www.dandm.com and go on a spending spree. Read the tasting notes carefully.

edit: If I still drank scotch, I'd be all over this one: http://www.dandm.com/product_info.php?cPath=101_103_107&products_id=9777&cat=scotch


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> get thee to www.dandm.com and go on a spending spree. Read the tasting notes carefully.
> 
> edit: If I still drank scotch, I'd be all over this one: http://www.dandm.com/product_info.php?cPath=101_103_107&products_id=9777&cat=scotch


how did i know you would find this thread?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> how did i know you would find this thread?


moi?!?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> moi?!?


no, that would be moise...midget moise


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Such as?


If you like Lagavulin and want some similar alternatives, try more of the Islay malts: Ardbeg and Laphroaig, in particular. These distilleries along with Lagavulin are right near each other along the South Shore of the island so they share some general profile notes.

-Ardbeg 10 and Ardbeg Uigeadail (the later being more Lagavulin-ish, as it's sweeter).

-Laphroaig 10 Cask Strength and Laphroaig 15 are both GREAT. The 15 is discontinued and will be replaced with a 17 year old. The Cask Strength 10 is IMHO one of the best deals in Scotch. Im biased here, as Laphroaig is my favorite Scotch.

Also, try some Talisker from the Isle of Skye. Its got a similar peaty, smoky, profile just like Islay malts (along with a good dash of salty maritime flavor IMO). The 18 is fantastic and will run you around $80. The 10 is also good and around $50.

And if you are really feeling like you want to spend some cash grab a bottle of the limited edition Lagavulin 21. Its freaking amazing (but sadly, correspondingly pricey @ ~$300).


----------

